

Scaling Your Clouds - zeeg
http://justcramer.com/2012/06/03/scaling-your-clouds/

======
ericb
> There are many amazing systems out there that are built on the notion of
> distributed data with the goal of some level of horizontal scalability
> (Riak, Cassandra). _They also do not allow youto spin up more servers and
> gain more capacity immediately._

I thought that was exactly what cassandra _does_? I haven't used it myself,
but I am investigating it, and I'd love to hear more on this point...

~~~
zeeg
Cassandra, Riak, et all, are basic distributed systems with the notion of
easing horizontal scalability. That said, they do not provide instant (or even
close to instant) turnaround on bringing new nodes online. Even more so,
you're still limited in how you structure your data.

It may sound like I'm criticizing them, but they're still amazing, and IMO
where the future of distributed datastores are going.

~~~
nodesocket
Right, for example when you introduce a new server into a MongoDB replica set,
it won't instantly become active if you have a lot of data, it needs to sync
everything before it becomes active. The key with these systems is too scale
early, before the load gets out of hand. Also, MongoDB replica sets can only
have a maximum of 12 members.

